# Coverage for consultant's fee in England for Irish citizen?



## nave (18 Jun 2014)

A former colleague of mine from England, when working temporarily in Dublin, was able to get his GP visits, prescriptions, and tests here all at no cost - covered by the NHS. 

Does the Irish public health system provide a reciprocal arrangement with the NHS for Irish visitors to England?

Specifically, is there coverage for (i) consultations and (ii) surgical or non-surgical treatments?

Note: this is for an Irish person travelling to England to get a second opinion from a consultant, not an Irish person living in England.

Thanks


----------



## roscaf (18 Jun 2014)

covered anywhere in the EU with the european health insurance card, sorry can't post a link yet here  _w.citizensinformation.ie/en/travel_and_recreation/travel_abroad/e111.ht


----------



## nave (18 Jun 2014)

The EHIC is for emergencies only, I believe we. What about seeing a consultant in England? Would this be covered either via the EHIC, or through the Irish health & welfare system?


----------

